# Ember Tetra turned blue (ill)



## naughtymoose (22 May 2015)

Hi, a little while ago, one of my little Ember Tetras seemed rather unwell. It had turned blue!

Next day, he was fine. All were accounted for, so he hadn't snuffed it. Any suggestions as to what he might have been suffering from?


----------



## xim (23 May 2015)

I suspect it is the same unknown illness among Ember tetras. It may look blue or black under different lightings. You can even spot some Embers with the symptom in an ADA official video on YouTube.

IME, some started with a tiny black dot, some started with black line along the body. Then the fish would lose its color. If it reached the gills, the fish would die within days from hypoxia. Otherwise, it could take months. They would eat, swim but they were slowly wasted away.

I've been searching the web for years without finding a good answer. I think it might be tuberculosis.


----------



## JamieB (23 May 2015)

Had quite a few of my Embers turn black and die, started a similar thread on here may be some good reading to be had:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/unknown-problem-with-ember-tetras-no-one-can-identify-it.36280/


----------



## naughtymoose (24 May 2015)

Thanks both. I'll monitor my Embers, and expect one to die!


----------



## scootamum (29 May 2015)

A while back I had a similar problem with my Ember Tetras.  A black line would appear in what seemed like their intestines, and they would die.  I thought maybe it was some sort of internal bacterial infection so treated them accordingly.  Unfortunately it didn't work and they still died.  

I've kept several different types of tetras over the years, and found embers to be one of the most difficult to keep successfully.  I don't know what your water stats are, but I keep mine in a 50:50 mix of RO and treated tap water to reduce my hardness levels down to sensible levels for them.  I've also found that adding catappa leaves to the tank has helped a lot.


----------



## naughtymoose (29 May 2015)

I've had three die in about 8 months. They are lovely little fish!


----------



## Andy D (29 May 2015)

I've had my Embers for over 2 years now. I have only ever lost one as it got stuck behind the filter. 
I keep mine in re-min RO.


----------



## zozo (31 Jul 2015)

Count me in.. Started with a blue nose tip.. But it's 2 weeks now, behaivor is normal and good appetite. Can't say it's ill yet... Do they realy die from this?


----------



## xim (15 Nov 2015)

May be a cancer called melanoma.
http://content.usatoday.com/communi...rafish-offer-skin-cancer-clues/1#.VkkJudARpL_



 

Compare to what I think the best image about this disease in Ember tetras.
(from http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=12772)


----------



## zozo (16 Nov 2015)

Mine didn't die from it it turned red again after a few weeks, the dark tip on the upper lip stayed the longest and slowly faded back to normal color. Haven't looked for a while not sure if it's still there, i'll see in the morning if i can find here back among the other 10..


----------



## naughtymoose (16 Nov 2015)

Mine went back to normal the next day!


----------



## xim (16 Nov 2015)

Great to hear the updates.


----------

